

Y Combinator Website Technology Usage - garazy
http://trends.builtwith.com/tech-usage/Y-Combinator

======
garazy
This is just detection on the homepages of the sites found at yclist.com with
the removal of the "dead" links as well as dead results that I found in the
results from the person who put together this awesome spreadsheet -
[https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=t_toYuVyy6fci0MAiIaZ...](https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=t_toYuVyy6fci0MAiIaZ30A#gid=0)

Interesting to note in all of the incubators very few are using Microsoft
ASP.NET/IIS over nginx/Apache setups.

